# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Как сказать "Dream of me!" по-русски?

## Throbert McGee

For context -- the song "Dream a Little Dream of Me" by "Mama" Cass Elliot -- с юности, ето была, есть, и всегда будет одна из самых любимых песень у меня -- и поэтому it's very frustrating, что предложение "Dream a little dream of me" оказаывается удивительно сложным перевести на русский, чтобы сохранить значение. 
I can think of various paraphrases in Russian, such as:  *Мечтай мечтание про меня!* (but the context of the song is about dreams while sleeping, not daydreams)  *Пусть тебе приснится обо мне!*  *Давай я приснюсь тебе во сне!* 
But I want to know which sounds like the most natural way to express the sentiment по-русски. (I'm not concerned about whether it fits the meter of the song.) 
P.S. What's a good idiomatic way to say "it's very frustrating"? Could you say *сидит на печенках* in this context?

----------


## Оля

> For context -- the song "Dream a Little Dream of Me" by "Mama" Cass Elliot -- с юности_ это была, есть_ и всегда будет одна из самых любимых песен_ у меня -- и поэтому it's very frustrating, что предложение "Dream a little dream of me", оказ[s:2zhrd4wd]а[/s:2zhrd4wd]ывается, удивительно сложно перевести на русский, чтобы сохранить значение. 
> I can think of various paraphrases in Russian, such as:  *Мечтай мечтание про меня!* (but the context of the song is about dreams while sleeping, not daydreams) This one sounds very unnatural. Forget it.  *Пусть тебе приснится сон обо мне!* Yes, this one is good  *Давай я приснюсь тебе во сне!* Not bad, but does not fit stylistically  You can say "пусть я приснюсь тебе", or "пусть я приду к тебе во сне". 
> But I want to know which sounds like the most natural way to express the sentiment по-русски. (I'm not concerned about whether it fits the meter of the song.) 
> P.S. What's a good idiomatic way to say "it's very frustrating"? Could you say *сидит на печенках* in this context?

 The expression is "сидит в печенках", but I don't think it fits here. You might say, "это очень обидно, что...", or "меня очень раздражает, что..."

----------


## Throbert McGee

Я опаздываю благодарить, но -- спасибо вам, Оля!

----------

